# 1HP vs 3 HP : when would I ever need 3HP ?



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

My fairly old 1HP makita seems like a sturdy and powerful machine to me.

Manages to take off a little bit at a time no problems at all.

If I only take off a little bit at a time then why would anybody ever need these new fangled 3HP monsters ?

When would you notice the difference the extra power makes - WOuld it be when using using great big wide cutting bits for cupboard doors and 2.5" long straight bits and massive wide planing bits ?

I have only ever use relatively small "ordinairy" bits cutting a little bit at a time.


Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Bill

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

=


steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> My fairly old 1HP makita seems like a sturdy and powerful machine to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"When would you notice the difference the extra power makes"
****************************
When you have to leave the machine on for an hour or so wasting>the equivalent of 
3/8" x 3/8".


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Quillman said:


> "When would you notice the difference the extra power makes"
> ****************************
> When you have to leave the machine on for an hour or so wasting>the equivalent of
> 3/8" x 3/8".


I don't understand the example can you elaborate please ?

Bill


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you do most of your routing on a table then the monster size wouldn't matter. A more powerful router gives you the means to use larger bits as well as smaller ones. For the smaller ones it doesn't matter but why limit yourself? If you are doing freehand work then I would choose the smaller one because you can't use a large panel bit freehand anyway.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think my response would be that if it works for you, so be it. If taking off a small amount of material and using several passes is the way that works best, again, for you, that's the way you should go. In retrospect, if someone likes to cut the material in one or two passes with a 3Hp router vs your many with a 1Hp, don't take on a negative approach to their wants, desires or needs.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, this is similar to deciding on what type of motor to have in your vehicle. A four cylinder will do the job but need to work much harder than a V8. If it will be doing a lot of heavy work the added power means less strain and longer life. Make sense?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

In my shop there are Dremels with a router base, a couple trim routers, 3 1hp and a couple 3hp. I use them all. Each one has it's purpose.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"I don't understand the example can you elaborate please ?"
***********************************
The volume of waste of an ogee, bevel or whatever, can be calculated.
When the waste volume reaches the threshold equivalent of a rabbet bit taking 3/8 x 3/8, motors heat up, cutters wear down. 
The bigger the motor the greater the heat sink.
Bigger motors have bigger armatures, more flywheel and better/bigger bearings to handle the load. SO whence the demand presents use a bigger tool. This abuse (with small machines) is what kills most 1 and 2 hp machines.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

steamingbill said:


> If I only take off a little bit at a time then why would anybody ever need these new fangled 3HP monsters ?
> 
> When would you notice the difference the extra power makes - WOuld it be when using using great big wide cutting bits for cupboard doors and 2.5" long straight bits and massive wide planing bits ?


Hi Bill

I'm a working joiner and you can take it from me that a 1HP router just isn't powerful for about 60 to 70% of what I do. It isn't powerful enough for lock mortising, it isn't powerful enough for worktop jointing (mason's mitre joints on postformed kitchen countertops, normally 40mm or 1-3/4in thick), it isn't powerful enough for template routing in 18mm laminate-coated MDF, it isn't powerful enough for solid surface work (Corian), etc, etc. Some of those tasks can be done in more stages by smaller routers (e.g. mason's mitre joints) - if you have the time (I don't), some require the depth of cut you only find on a large 1/2in "3HP" router (70mm+) and some would just burn out a 1HP router because you don't have the option of making several cuts - it's one cut or nix. I have seen "3HP" routers abused to death on Corian - for solid surface it's really a case of getting the biggest router you can and stopping to let it cool down from time to time

I'm not saying there isn't any point in having a 1HP router, it's just that they can be extremely limited in what they can do



steamingbill said:


> why would anybody ever need these new fangled 3HP monsters ?


New fangled??? I've been using what you call "3HP" routers for more than 30 years (Elu) and Elu introduced their original plunge router in 1951 (or 62 years ago) - at 1850 watts (later 2000) it was probably what you'd refer to as a "3HP"









_Above: Elu MOF11 Plunge Router (introduced c. 1951)_

Things have moved on a little in 60 years......

Regards

Phil


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> My fairly old 1HP makita seems like a sturdy and powerful machine to me.
> 
> ...


I'm not a hobbyist nor weekend woodworker.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Phil,
Thanks for posting that interesting Elu router. And, for your explanation and description of part of your work.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Gene

I've seen some guys using those old Elus and the term "monster" really does apply to them, but the first 1/2in plunge router I ever bought was an Elu MOF98 not unlike this one (shown half plunged):










and that was in about 1980. Back then Elu made a variable speed version, but that was out of my reach so I settled on the single speed model, 1650 watts (or about 2.2 "real" HP) with a 70mm plunge depth, really necessary for proper joinery work. I still have one of those in FWO, albeit nowhere near as pristine as the one in the photo. I keep it as a backup for my VS routers. Despite when it was bought I think it still looks reasonably modern. It even shares the same collet design as the current deWalt DW625, Festool OF2200 and Mafell LO65ec (and if you want to see a powerful router take a look at the Maf - 2600 watts, or 3-1/2 REAL horsepower) . 

Regards

Phil


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Gents,

Thanks very much for the informative replies.

Bill


----------

